# Frog on oil rig!!?



## MRNIMO. (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi,
Well you will probably not believe this but when I walked out of my cabin this morning (still waking up) I saw what I thought was a ball of fluff, but suddenly it started to hop, well you could of blown me over. It was this little guy (any idea what species?). I suspect he came with the fresh vegetables we received on the chopper yesterday. I have put him in a cardboard box with some lettuce leaves and if he survives he will go back to land on tomorrows chopper. Just thought you's would be interested. The rig is 80nm off the southern tip of Africa (Cape Agulhas).

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v425/dolby51/DSCI0007.jpg


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi I would be sure to keep him warm and if ya got any little bugs running around he would apperciate it. Looks like a tree frog but unsure of the species be sure to provide him acsess to clean Fresh water good luck


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

sorry i have no clue. how big is it? i tried looking it up in my herp dictionary and nothin that looked like it. i will keep lookin but like spec said keep it warm, feed it any bugs u can find. sorry i couldnt be a better help... GOOD LUCK


----------



## MRNIMO. (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks a million guy's. He's about 2-3" in length.


----------



## MRNIMO. (Oct 29, 2004)

Thought I'd just let you know that the frog went on the chopper and was successfully released back into a vlei (marsh) near to the airport.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

MRNIMO. said:


> Thought I'd just let you know that the frog went on the chopper and was successfully released back into a vlei (marsh) near to the airport.
> [snapback]1051233[/snapback]​


Thats awesome!

By the way, what do you do on the rig?

--Dan


----------



## MRNIMO. (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi Dan,
I'm what they call the OIM (offshore installation manager) I've been working offshore +/- 20yrs and before that I was in the merchant navy (2nd engineer). The job has 1 great perk, I only work half the year as we work equal time on equal time off (28 days on, 28 days off). What do you do Dan?
Rgds Derek.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

is that a barking tree frog







??


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

TormenT said:


> is that a barking tree frog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the same as a barking spider?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Pretty cool lookin frog,

too bad I cant tell ya what it is


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

can you get me a job? lol


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i would say that actually looks like a toad, not a frog.

J-Rod


----------

